# Chinese drywall



## Rick18071 (Jul 25, 2019)

My daughter is looking to buy a house in Lakeland Florida that has Chinese drywall. I herd bad things about this drywall years ago but don't know much about it. They told her that the drywall was installed in 2006 and that the bad drywall was around in 2005. The realtor said they will test for the bad drywall. Can someone tell me anything my daughter should know about this?


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2019)

if an attorney knows building code, it has to be right:::

http://myfloridalegal.com/__85256CC...B103852576BE00546482?Open&Highlight=0,drywall


You might talk to the local BO, and if they have been there a number of years, should be a good resource.

https://www.cpsc.gov/safety-educati...how-can-i-tell-if-my-home-has-problem-drywall

I think I would pass, and not take a chance


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2019)

Need source info as to origin of her drywall. A lot remained on shelves until sold after 2005.
If a reputable builder did the work, maybe/or not?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 29, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Need source info as to origin of her drywall. A lot remained on shelves until sold after 2005.
> If a reputable builder did the work, maybe/or not?



She will be 3rd owner. If she could fine the source of the drywall would you know if it was OK or not? We all ready know it's from China, so do you mean manufacturer, wholesaler, or retailer?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 29, 2019)

yes, and if exposed can you see any markings? 
Last check, have a lab test it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2019)

Crawl up in the attic and pull the insulation back and look for the manufactures name a date of manufacture.
Then GTS for any info you can find


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2019)

Yea good answers good answer!!!



I am thinking find another house to buy


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 30, 2019)

Have you had the house inspected and was this mentioned in the report?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 30, 2019)

From the home inspector;


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the disclaimer


I vote for passing on the house


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2019)

So, now you "know" the rest of the story. As with asbestos, the material if removed would have to be treated as hazardous for disposal. Is the house part of a tract?
By now the state should have a list of properties known to have this material. Each is a time bomb.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 31, 2019)

Testing is now being done. I will post results.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2019)

Any electric outlets pulled to check color

And a/c coils??


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 31, 2019)

cda said:


> Any electric outlets pulled to check color
> 
> And a/c coils??



I don't know what the home inspector does


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2019)

? Aren't home inspections typically performed pre-purchase as a due dilligence by the buyer in your state?
Individual performs a visual inspection of and reports as to existing conditions observed relative to age of the building and possible existence of non-permitted or poorly maintained construction or materials exceeding useful life.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 31, 2019)

i don't live in FL where the house is


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2019)

Still, you should pop for a H.I.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Still, you should pop for a H.I.




From the home inspector;










Check thread 10


I think they only inspect the basics, what they can see


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, that's what I said earlier (smiling), no destructive testing.
Many people moving from an apartment to a SF for the first time have no idea what is involved in the construction of what they bought.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2019)

Here is the drywall inspection report.

Any comments?


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Here is the drywall inspection report.
> 
> Any comments?




They only tested in one place?

I keep saying find a different house, do not take the chance


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2019)

cda do you have some kind of experience with this? I don't think I can talk my daughter out of this.

https://www.cpsc.gov/safety-educati...ow-can-i-tell-if-my-home-has-problem-drywall/


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> cda do you have some kind of experience with this? I don't think I can talk my daughter out of this.
> 
> https://www.cpsc.gov/safety-educati...ow-can-i-tell-if-my-home-has-problem-drywall/




No but I have made mistakes buying and sale of houses 


Have you talked to the building official for that city for advice or what has been going on with the dry wall???


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2019)

cda said:


> No but I have made mistakes buying and sale of houses
> 
> 
> Have you talked to the building official for that city for advice or what has been going on with the dry wall???



I'll have to ask her to do that.
The gov web sire said Chinese drywall only comes 1/2" and the test was on the garage ceiling. The house is a ranch so I assume that was 1/2" but I should find out.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 6, 2019)

Consider that she will have to disclose this if and when she goes to sell it later.
Even if she were to rent it a tenant could take issue down the road.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 6, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> The gov web sire said Chinese drywall only comes 1/2" and the test was on the garage ceiling.


Most contractors install 5/8" on ceilings and your report does not identify the thickness of the drywall tested.
If it is 5/8" it is not Chinese drywall. The test needs to be preformed in an interior wall within the living area not the garage area and not a ceiling


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2019)

good points!


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2019)

My daughter will ask about this


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2019)

In her best interest to do so.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 8, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> My daughter will ask about this


If your daughter is like my daughter (and like i was at that age) her mind is already made up.


----------

